# what kinds of fish could i put in a tank with a male betta



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

i know i can only have 1 male betta in a tank at a time, what kinds of other fish could i put in the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

depends on the size tank


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

The fish in my signature get along well with the betta male and visa versa, how I picked these fish was when I went to the store I squinted at them so they got all blurry, and the ones that sorta looked like another male betta didn't go into my tank.

oh and when it comes to female betta's make sure you have a decent amount of hidey holes for em. or atleast stuff to break line of sight with the male betta. When I was cycling the tank all I had was a male beta, and a female, and a bunch of sand at the bottom. As far as I could tell he never got tired of chasing her around the tank. That soon ended the next day when I got driftwood, rocks, plants and another female.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think betas are that aggressive to other types of fish, as long as the other fish you put in your tank are aggressive too.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wait what? If all the fish in the tank are aggressive than wouldn't all your fish end up dead lol?
They would fight to the death. If all the fish are aggressive then they aren't just going to leave everyone alone.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

I made that sound wrong didn't I lol. I meant to say that betas are only aggressive to there own kind and if other fish pick on it.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

emc7 said:


> depends on the size tank


Yep. If you have a 5g, then there isn't much you can fit in there with a Betta and it be happy (and safe). But if its a 20g, then you could have some tetras, rasboras, or cherry barbs for example. I would choose non-nippy tetras.


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

Cool I'm going out to buy a betta tmw


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

I have guppies and cherry barbs with my two females, but my male would attack just about anything... so it depends on the personality


----------

